# My New Betta



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

I just got this betta about 4 days ago. He is so awsome I also got his sister I'm going to be breeding them soon. Just one question what is the name of that medicine to help him regrow his fins back? It's just that in the tank they are in right now I have a san substrate I think it cut his tail a day after I got him I noticed little bits of blood on the tips of it. I'm going to be changing the substrate to gravel today.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishes fins don't bleed. LOl. I use melifix, your betta probably is suffering from minor fin rot.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Fishes fins don't bleed. LOl. I use melifix, your betta probably is suffering from minor fin rot.


Hey don't laugh at me


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

he's so pretty!! is he really yellow? looks more like a vanilla color to me :-D


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

MY BOY














































MY GIRL


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Those are some great looking fish. What nice colors.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, they are pretty pretty...lol. I wish I could get pics of my two bettas on here.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Same with me. The best picture I have of my betta is this: 
He's really a metallic blue, like the colors you find with some of those gel-pens.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

lol...me too...me and you...we shall do it the old fashioned way...with adjectives...lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow, ghetto, they are beautiful!! I want one. lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

If you come home one day to find your bettas missing.....It's because i stole them!  theyre beautiful!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

use melafix for his problem. if you going to breed them, i suggest you to get all the gravel out. i don't have gravel in any of my betta tank because it is hard to clean up. plus in breeding tank if you have gravel, the egg that sink in bottom the male will have a hard time find them plus they may stuck in there and die. same with newly hatch fries(babies) take out the gravel and you will save up lots of trouble


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

well, to me it doesnt look like he has fin rot. but i could be wrong.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

aaa said:


> use melafix for his problem. if you going to breed them, i suggest you to get all the gravel out. i don't have gravel in any of my betta tank because it is hard to clean up. plus in breeding tank if you have gravel, the egg that sink in bottom the male will have a hard time find them plus they may stuck in there and die. same with newly hatch fries(babies) take out the gravel and you will save up lots of trouble



Yeah I'm going to clean the tank out tonight...thnx for the help


----------

